# Another Annual Giveaway trip for Trophy Redfish - October 18



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Oct 4, 2014)

I have not given away a trip on GON since my Tripletail trip a few years ago.  I was talking to Capt Richie Lott yesterday after we ran a two boat Bachelor Party Bull Redfish trip and completely blew up the Bull Reds and he told me he was giving away a trip on GON for Bull Reds.  After talking to him we decided I would give away a trip on the same day.  Both of us run out of the same marina and thought it would be kinda neat to partner up and offer trips on the same day.  


WHEN IS THE TRIP AND DRAWING? ---- We'll randomly pick one GON member on October 13th for a Free Redfish trip on October 18th.

See the trip details below.

HOW TO ENTER ----- Simply reply to this post to say you're in! Or, feel free to PM my GON inbox.

WHAT YOU NEED TO BRING IF YOU WIN  ----- As with all of our  fishing charters, all you'll need to bring is your food and drinks. Your  fishing licenses, permits, etc. will all be covered whether you have  them or not. No worries. You'll simply get on the boat and go.

HOW MANY PEOPLE CAN YOU BRING ALONG  ----- The winner may go alone, or may invite along (2) others, kids or adults.

General FAQ

What size boat would we fish on? Normally, I fish with our main charter boat, a 24 ft. Hydra-Sports Bay Bolt but we may take the Mako 254.

Where do we leave from? We'll leave from Hickory Bluff Marina just a few minutes off I-95 at Exit 26.

How long is the trip? We'll more than likely fish about 6 hours or possibly longer, depending on the bite.

Are their Hotels nearby? Yes, at Exit 29 there are several nice hotels that are very affordable.

What happens if the Marine Weather is foul? In the event of foul  weather, we'll attempt to re-schedule. Aside of rain or very heavy  winds, we'll more than likely be able to fish.

Feel free to message me with other questions if you dont see the answer here.


----------



## Quailbriar (Oct 4, 2014)

*Trip*

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## rebel bruiser (Oct 4, 2014)

*Giveaway*

I'm In---Thanks For The Chance !!  I Have An 11 Year Old Grandson That Would Love To Go.


----------



## pic217 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## Akairman (Oct 4, 2014)

*Thank you*

I'm in.  Thanks for putting this opportunity out there.  Its going to be an awesome experience for one lucky angler


----------



## BigRedObsession (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Trapnfish (Oct 4, 2014)

count me in!!!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Oct 4, 2014)

Add me please and thank you.


----------



## The Captain (Oct 4, 2014)

I want in how do I do it?


----------



## tunafish (Oct 4, 2014)

im in


----------



## Golden BB (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## Chris B (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in.  Thanks!


----------



## Steve762us (Oct 4, 2014)

Whoot! In, in!!


----------



## jpowell79 (Oct 4, 2014)

Im in!!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in thanks for the chance.


----------



## fredw (Oct 4, 2014)

Scott, thanks for the opportunity.   Please put my name in the hat.


----------



## brown518 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Bjaillette (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in!!! Thanks for the chance!!


----------



## trippcasey (Oct 4, 2014)

Im in too!!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks and good luck to all.


----------



## Noahsark (Oct 4, 2014)

Put me in Thanks


----------



## RickyB (Oct 4, 2014)

Put me on the list please.

Thank you for the opportunity Captain


----------



## GONoob (Oct 4, 2014)

In!!!!


----------



## tankertoadau92 (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## WMorgan686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Add me in !


----------



## EastmanFireFighter (Oct 4, 2014)

Please put me in. Would love to fish outta that Mako


----------



## Atz3 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## mudmanh41 (Oct 5, 2014)

Count me in Scott. Have you lit any grills lately. CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored

Pat


----------



## killswitch (Oct 5, 2014)

Name in the hat, please sir.  Thanks, Capt. !


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 5, 2014)

put me in please. thank you.


----------



## jwd539 (Oct 5, 2014)

Enter me


----------



## donblfihu (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd like to fish


----------



## michaelmiracle (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks, Cap'n.


----------



## LTZ25 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd like to go with you also.


----------



## thatbassboy (Oct 5, 2014)

In!


----------



## louieb57 (Oct 5, 2014)

Put me in. Love to take my son on this


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 5, 2014)

Put my name in ...


----------



## king george (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## ddb (Oct 6, 2014)

count me in, thanks!


----------



## Silver Bullet (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in.  Thanks for this great opportunity!


----------



## FUGAZI (Oct 6, 2014)

My son and I would love to go!


----------



## May Twin (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in Capt!!


----------



## mbaker8686 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am in!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Oct 6, 2014)

I am in and thank you so much for doing this!!!

Good luck to all!


----------



## Rhodes (Oct 6, 2014)

Count me Cap'n!


----------



## Monti61 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in...Thanks


----------



## GEAUXFIISHING (Oct 6, 2014)

Im in. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## BG77 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## CBqakNflats (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in Capt.Thanks for the chance.


----------



## micahdean (Oct 6, 2014)

*Trip*

I'm in! 

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Captain Ron (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## ghost8026 (Oct 6, 2014)

Put me in please sir and thank you


----------



## Deceiver (Oct 7, 2014)

I'd like to enter.  Thanks!


----------



## holton27596 (Oct 7, 2014)

Im in.


----------



## girdle bug (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## skibum (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in...   Thanks


----------



## Knotmuch (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## ParkerBorland (Oct 7, 2014)

Count me in please.  Thanks!


----------



## urack8ball (Oct 7, 2014)

*sounds great*

throwing my name in there too! Thx!!


----------



## whatknot (Oct 7, 2014)

im in.


----------



## archer47 (Oct 7, 2014)

please put my name in the hat


----------



## ryanmarchall (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## armyvet4583 (Oct 7, 2014)

Add me as well please


----------



## FishermanSailor (Oct 7, 2014)

I'll take a chance.  Thanks Captain.


----------



## may1501 (Oct 7, 2014)

please put me in


----------



## choppy1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Im IN!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## chriswkbrd (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## loveulongtine (Oct 8, 2014)

Count me IN!!


----------



## blu catz (Oct 8, 2014)

I am in,thanks.


----------



## Loafy (Oct 8, 2014)

*Sign ME up!*

Red fish, sail fish... they are all the same.


----------



## thedudeabides (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in!!! Thanks!


----------



## C4FORE (Oct 8, 2014)

Count me in!!!


----------



## duckslayer88 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm in!!


----------



## choppy1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Im IN!


----------



## choppy1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Im IN


----------



## jblood (Oct 9, 2014)

Count me in.  Thanks


----------



## sethman1111 (Oct 9, 2014)

count me in


----------



## coltday (Oct 10, 2014)

Put me in coach.


----------



## t-mar (Oct 10, 2014)

*trip*

I'm in thanks


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Oct 10, 2014)

IN please


----------



## TroutFisher87 (Oct 11, 2014)

*Giveaway*

Put me in Cap'n!  Thanks


----------



## southgabowhunter (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## jams97ls (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## outdoorsman77 (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm all in!


----------

